# Zune HD in my Jetta???



## phantom2341 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have an '08 Jetta that has the iPod adapter in the console. Well my iPod crapped out and I'm considering buying a Zune HD. 
So my question is if the Zune HD will work in the same little plug that works with the iPod. 
Again this is not a stereo jack, it is the actual plug at the bottom of the iPod, the one that is about an inch wide. 
Any help on this would be HUGELY appreciated!!!


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Zune HD in my Jetta??? (phantom2341)*

I have no idea dude. I also have a Zune and love it. The jack at the bottom is just about the size of the iPod one but I'm not entirely sure it will work. I myself am quite curious as to see if it will work. Don't worrie I'm sure someone will chime in soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danschwarz (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Zune HD in my Jetta??? (phantom2341)*

I have a Zune 30 not an HD but I can tell you for the 30, the answer is NO. The plug is similar but not the same. What's worse, no one sells a line-out adapter for the zune (at least not up till now, maybe the HD will have one). I make do with a 3.5 jack input to my tuner's aux in. There is one super expensive line out solution, cant remember the name, but for me the 3.5 headphone jack -> aux in works OK


----------



## pgaks2 (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Zune HD in my Jetta??? (phantom2341)*

the zune and ipod connectors are not the same, both basically proprietary usb ports, in fact someone could prob make a decent amount of money by making a ipod to zune adaptor.
for integration of the zune into the factory stereo or a aftermarket stereo check out http://www.soundgate.com/index...d=263& about the only real zune kit, i have not tried it yet but am about to pull the trigger cause i love my zune HD and am tired of the tape adaptor, power cord mess.
sheb


----------

